# trying to save batteries & plot waypoints



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

I find myself setting numerous waypoints at specific lat/longs. (just started geocaching) and was wondering if for the accuracy of the waypoints if I need to be actively locked onto the satillites with my GPSr to place these waypoints. Or can I do this with the "indoor mode" activated (no satillite fix) and still plot my locations on my base map accuratly. It takes me awhile to plot and name these waypoints so if I can do this in "indoor mode" I thought I might save some battery life. Thanks as always.............Tom


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

yes you can, and it won't affect accuracy as long as you have the Long/Lat correct.

I use mine indorrs connected to the Computer to add and delete waypoints, routes and more..


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Do yourself a favor and invest in rechargeable batteries. You will save much in the long run. Then you dont have to worry about saving batteries!! I have 12 re chargeables that I rotate out as they are depleted...never worry about running out that way.


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Trail Fndr and NEMichsportsman: Thats good to know I can set waypoints and not have to be locked onto satellites. I am presently using two sets of rechargeables. One set in the unit and one spare set. I can see now that I should have at least another set or two. Having 12 sets would be great for those longer overnighters!! Wow thats a lot of extra batteries. 
Thanks againfor your replys............Tom


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Great advice above from TrailFndr & NEMichsportsman. Rechargeables are they way to go (remember to select the setting for those on your GPS--default is "alkaline" I believe).

If you are into geocaching and are using coordinates from www.geocaching.com cache pages, you can enter them in the "simulation" or "GPS off" modes and they will be exactly the same as if the unit had an active lock on satellites.

Wanna save on batteries in the field--choose the battery saving mode and leave the light off (real battery burner). It turns WAAS off (WAAS reception is not that great in most parts of Michigan anyhow) and gives you a "fix" every 3-5 seconds rather than every second--only downfall to this is that if you are moving fast you've already passed the point when it updates.

Steve


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Hitechman: Thanks Steve. I thought you might be lurking around out there in cyberspace somewhere. Yes the light seems to be a definite battery killer that I only use when necessary. My I finder gives me the voltage and a battery level indicator and it drops the voltage by about a half a volt when the light is on. I don't think I have a dedicated battery saving mode on my I-Finder except that I have an indoors mode which shuts off the GPS signals, It also has a feature that basically shuts down all the systems except it "wakes up" to take the barometric pressure. I can also access only my compass page with the press of a button while on this setting. 
I think I can change my updates by going through a bunch of menus but I normally leave that on the default setting which is 2 sec.
It sounds like Garmins have a dedicated battery saving mode which sounds like a good thing. I also normally leave WASS on as I can can it 20% of the time depending on my location. I am not sure just how much battery life I would save with WASS off. It can't be anything like when I shut the backlite off. That back light like you say is a real battery killer. 
Yes it was the geocaching co-ordinates off geocaching.com I was entering. Have found 3 geocaches so far and my wife likes it too! She's not much for hunting and fishing so this is good! Regards.................Tom ne_eye:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

make sure you carry extra batteries with you. Been there--done that! Make sure you take a compass along when in unfamiliar territory--no GPS (dead batteries) and you can't find your way back....well need I say more?

From: http://gpsinformation.net/ifinder/ifinderrev.htm (lots more info here as well)

The iFinder operates from 2 AA batteries or from external power in the range of 2.75 to 3.25 volts DC. For external power operation, iFinder has an optional power cord with a regulator rated to operate from 10 to 32 volts. Battery current draw is about 180ma light off and 230ma light on 100%. Battery life is not specified in the written specifications. Lowrance engineering suggests about 13 hours (normal mode) and 20 hours (power save mode). (Users report an average of about 8 to 9 hours in normal mode with alkaline AA cells and we got approximately 8 hours of continuous use with light off.) The iFinder shuts down when battery voltage reaches about 2.0 volts. Lowrance recommends NiMH batteries but states that NiCaD batteries should NOT be used. The iFinder has spring contacts on both ends of the batteries and iFinder demonstrated NO problem when operated in high vibration as far as batteries losing contact is concerned.

Steve


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link Steve. I had read that review before when I first got my GPS. It makes a lot more sense after reading through my owners manual more than a few times. There seems to be no setting on the I-Finders for specific battery types like what you say is on the Garmins. The manual does say NiMh rechargeables are OK to use so thats what I'm using. They never bring the battery level indicator scale to read full but thats OK I guess. 
Yes I have been packing a topo map and compass and a set of spare batteries when in new country although my map and compass skills are pretty rusty. Thanks for the reminder though. ...............Tom


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I second the rechargeable batteries. I only have 2 sets of 2 for my H2Oc Lowrance... but one set lasts all day. At least 10 hours. Way longer than conventional alkalines.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

hitechman said:


> Great advice above from TrailFndr & NEMichsportsman. Rechargeables are they way to go (remember to select the setting for those on your GPS--default is "alkaline" I believe).


I keep seeing this mentioned. Does anyone know if the little yellow Garmin ETrex has this setting. And, if so, where the heck it is.

I have looked in the booklet and have tried to go through all the options and do not see it. I see the "Battery Save" option but nothing mentioning a setting for rechargeable vs. Alkaline batteries.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

alex-v said:


> I keep seeing this mentioned. Does anyone know if the little yellow Garmin ETrex has this setting. And, if so, where the heck it is.
> 
> I have looked in the booklet and have tried to go through all the options and do not see it. I see the "Battery Save" option but nothing mentioning a setting for rechargeable vs. Alkaline batteries.


*The eTrex (yellow) basic does not have a battery type setting.* Battery requirements for the unit (as per the manual) state: "use 2 batteries of 1.5 volts" (rechargeable NiMH batteries are 1.2 volts). I'm guessing that because of the "basic" design, and inexpensive price of this unit, that this option was not built in to it. The eTrex voltage rating is 3.0V or 12V (11-14V) with a power cord.

Garmin also *reccommends* lithium batteries as "alkaline batteries can rupture at higher temperatures and lose voltage at lower temperatures." That can get pretty expensive if you use your unit a lot.

I have never owned the eTrex basic GPS, but a geocaching friend uses the NiMH batteries on occasion and the unit appears to function properly, but I can not tell you if that makes a difference.

My Garmin GPSMAP 76Cx manual states the the operating voltage range is 2.4-16 volts for my particular unit--and gives me a menu option to select the battery type I am using (to compensate for the various voltages I assume). Two NiMH batteries will give you 2.4V. Two alkaline, carbon, or lithium batteries will give you 3.0V.

Give Garmin support a call (or e-mail them) and ask if using the rechargeables will make a difference, and if so, how will it make a difference.

Steve


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Waterfoul: Thanks for your reply. Ten hours seems to be about what I am getting too with the track feature on and using the backlight periodically. Thats on the I-Finder Hunt which, I gather, is much like your H2O. I haven't tried alkaline batteries as like yourself I have two sets of (Panosonic 2300) NiMh rechargeables. I hope to get one more set eventually. I find that when my battery level guage gets in the yellow the unit shuts down shortly thereafter. The manual states the battery level indicator is set for alkalines so I guess thats why I Finders never read full charge using NIMh rechargeables which put out less voltage than alkalines (1.2V vs 1.5V each for alkalines). Sure saves a lot of money using rechargeables though.   
Thanks again for your reply....................Tom


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

hitechman said:


> I have never owned the eTrex basic GPS, but a geocaching friend uses the NiMH batteries on occasion and the unit appears to function properly, but I can not tell you if that makes a difference.


I have tried both Alkaline and NiMH and all I can say is that it functions to the extent that it saves my waypoints and it will point me to them and take me right back to them. That is pretty much all I need for getting back to the well/ramp on the Det. River when the fog rolls in.


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

cbearw,i just got my ihunt c,only on my second set of duracells,but i wouldn't record anything important without being locked onto satillites.just mark your waypoints & change icons or label at home later in indoor mode.just MO.


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

CT4570: Thanks for the tip. I do find myself editing names and symbols alot at home. Fellow forum members suggested hooking up to a six or 12 volt battery via the cigarette lighter adaptor which seems to work well for longer sessions. Hope you enjoy your Hunt C. It has taken me awhile to get the hang of most of the features but then again this was my first GPS and I am not very techno savy! Be interested in your thoughts on it after you have had it for awhile. ......cbearw


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

cbearw,i was having a hell-of-a time starting trails lastweekend.my first gps too.still don't know exactlly how i did it,but i did it.i was srewing around with it & a doe walked right up to me.pretty funny when she realized what she did.plus i was watching the arrow move while i'm walking down the trail & stepped in the biggest pile of bear crap i ever seen.its was like a pumpkin pie!!my batteries were getting low when i was out,so i just changed names & icons when i could plug it into my truck.i'll keep in touch.think i'm going back up this weekend.good luck


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

CT4570:You can use the following Key entry to turn off or on your track log for your your Hunt. Basically you are going into trail options to turn off the tracklog, I keep mine off most of the time.

Menu -> Menu -> My Trails -> ENT -> (Trial Options selected) -> ENT -> (Update Trail Selected) -> ENT (To remove the "X" from the selected box.) 

With an "X" in the box the feature is activated. Take the "x" away as in the trail option box and that feature is de-activated. So you won't be laying down a trail. 
I am still working on the many features of the unit but eventually one gets a mapping program and has to transfer data files to the computer or from the computer to the GPS and it does seem like a pain at times but I try to keep it simple as I'm definitly not very techno savy. What a great unit though. I just love mine and use it almost daily. Geocaching is another great way to keep your GPS skills sharp and have a lot of fun with the family. Welcome aboard the forum and hope to hear from you again soon.
PS Lots of very knowledgeable folks here to help you out should you need it........tom


----------

